# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 99, P1, P2, P3 ja 300 kilpailutus

## kuukanko

Tässä kilpailutuksessa on kolme kohdetta:
linja 99: 5 2-akselistalinjat P1, P2 ja P3: 7 2-akselista (täysmatalissa riittää 24 istumapaikkaa)linja 300: 5 teliä
Kaikkien sopimuskausi on 01.07.2021 - 30.06.2022 + 1 vuoden optio. Päästötasovaatimus on Euro 5. Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä samaan aikaan kuin äskettäin käynnistyneessä linjojen 6, 7, 7A, 8, 13, 31, 32, 42, 61, 92 ja 93 kilpailutuksessa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Taitaa olla ennätys Turussa, uusi liikennöitsijä ei ole vielä aloittanut liikennettä P1-P3 linjoilla ja seuraava kilpailutus noista on käynnissä!

----------


## make228

On kyllä suhteellisen lyhyt sopimusaika tuossa kilpailutuksessa.

----------


## eemeli113

> On kyllä suhteellisen lyhyt sopimusaika tuossa kilpailutuksessa.


Yksikään näistä linjoista ei ole toiminnassa enää runkolinjaston tullessa (arvioitu 2022), joten niitä ei ole järkeä kilpailuttaa yhtään pidemmin. 99:n tilalle on tulossa kehämäinen runkolinja 9, palvelulinjat uudistetaan täysin ja 300:n liikenne ynnätään kakkoslinjaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Tarjousten jättöaikaa on jatkettu 25.9.2020 asti, jotta linjojen linjojen 6, 7, 7A, 8, 13, 31, 32, 42, 61, 92 ja 93 kilpailutus ehtii ratketa ennen kuin tähän kilpailutukseen pitää jättää tarjouksia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mites nämä mahtoi mennä?

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunnalla ei ole ollut kokousta tarjousten jättämisen jälkeen, joten ratkaisua ei ole vielä taidettu tehdä.

----------


## eemeli113

Ratkaisu on todennäköisesti jossain seuraavassa kokouksessa, eli 7.10 tai myöhemmin 28.10. Turun tyyliin julkinen ja virallinen tieto tulee vasta joskus paljon myöhemmin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratkaisu on todennäköisesti jossain seuraavassa kokouksessa, eli 7.10 tai myöhemmin 28.10.


7.10. kokouksen esityslista on nyt julkaistu ja ratkaisu on siinä kokouksessa. Esityslistalla päätösehdotusta ei toki vielä ole julkisuudessa.

----------


## jltku

Nyt on pöytäkirja julkinen ja tulokset selvillä https://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2020/1007017t/welcome.htm. Linja 99 meni Länsilinjoille, linjat P1-P3 menivät takaisin V-S Bussipalveluille ja linjalla 300 jatkaa edelleen LS-Liikennelinjat.

----------


## Miska

> Nyt on pöytäkirja julkinen ja tulokset selvillä https://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2020/1007017t/welcome.htm. Linja 99 meni Länsilinjoille, linjat P1-P3 menivät takaisin V-S Bussipalveluille ja linjalla 300 jatkaa edelleen LS-Liikennelinjat.


Koronakurimuksen keskellä hyvä uutinen on liikennöintikustannusten aleneminen. Kaikissa kohteissa hinta laski selvästi ja vuositasolla säästöä tulee reilut 400 000 euroa. Länsilinjojen ja Nobinan kiinnostuksen myötä Föli-liikenteen kilpailutilanne on selvästi piristynyt, mikä varmasti on näkynyt parin viimeisimmän kilpailukierroksen hintatasossa.

----------


## jltku

No tämähän oli vain kilpailutus yhden vuoden sopimuksista, tosin optiolla voi saada toisen vuoden. Ei mitään kalustopisteytystä, eli vaatimattomat vaatimukset. Nämä varmaankin vaikuttaa tuohon hinnan laskuun osaltaan. Toki uudet tarjoajat piristävät kilpailua.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Palvelulinjojen osalta laskeskelin, että palkat työnantajakuluineen ja diesel polttoaine on jo tuon hinnan verran. Työtunnit ja kilometrit tietää aika tarkkaan. Toisaalta, kai liikennöitsijä jotain veroakin tuosta tulosta maksaa. Joten kovasti ihmetyttää tarjottujen hintojen järkevyys, vielä kun tosiasiassa olemassa olevaankin kalustoon täytyy tehdä muutakin kuin vaan ajaa ja tankata.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toisaalta, kai liikennöitsijä jotain veroakin tuosta tulosta maksaa.


Maksaa ALV:n, mutta hinnat yleensä ilmoitetaan ilman ALV:tä.

Laskitko polttoaineen hinnan ilman ALV:tä vai sen kanssa? Jos laskee tulot verottomina mutta kulut verollisina, syntyy laskelmaan iso aukko.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Maksaa ALV:n, mutta hinnat yleensä ilmoitetaan ilman ALV:tä.
> 
> Laskitko polttoaineen hinnan ilman ALV:tä vai sen kanssa? Jos laskee tulot verottomina mutta kulut verollisina, syntyy laskelmaan iso aukko.


Okei joo, polttoainekulua mietin normaalin hinnan mukaan. Siinäkin tietysti vaikuttaa auton kulutus, viisi litraa sadalla helposti sinne tai tänne automallin mukaan. Miten palkkakulut tarkalleen ottaen menee? On sanottu, että työnantaja kuluineen kerroin olisi noin 1,6-1,7. Mutta onko se näin, vai tuleeko siinä verotuksen kautta muita muuttujia?

----------


## kuukanko

> On sanottu, että työnantaja kuluineen kerroin olisi noin 1,6-1,7. Mutta onko se näin, vai tuleeko siinä verotuksen kautta muita muuttujia?


Toi 1,6 - 1,7 sisältää jo kaiken eli työnantajakulujen lisäksi sairauspoissaolot, vuosilomat, pekkaset jne. 1,7 on jo hyvin varman päälle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tässä kilpailutuksessa on kolme kohdetta:
> linja 99: 5 2-akselistalinjat P1, P2 ja P3: 7 2-akselista (täysmatalissa riittää 24 istumapaikkaa)linja 300: 5 teliä
> Kaikkien sopimuskausi on 01.07.2021 - 30.06.2022 + 1 vuoden optio. Päästötasovaatimus on Euro 5. Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.


Näiden linjojen seuraavan sopimuskauden kilpailutus lähti taas käyntiin ennen kuin välissä oleva sopimuskausi on ehtinyt alkaa. Kohteet ja niiden kalustotarve sekä kalustovaatimukset ovat samat kuin yllä mainitussa edellisessä kilpailussa. Sopimuskausi on nyt 01.07.2023 - 30.06.2025 + 2 vuoden optio. Tällä kertaa kohteissa on keski-ikävaatimus, 8 vuotta.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 16.11.2021, joten tarjousten laatimisaikaa on hulppeasti melkein 5 kuukautta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tällä kertaa kohteissa on keski-ikävaatimus, 8 vuotta.


Keski-ikävaatimus kumottiinkin tänään julkaistulla korjausilmoituksella.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Savonlinja on voittanut nämä kaikki kohteet.

----------

